# truelumen pro



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Looks like current usa is releasing a new led light strip called truelumen pro.

http://reefbuilders.com/2011/07/24/...l-store-shows-true-lumen-pro-leds-vice-versa/

Anyone know anything about these fixtures? It looks like they lay right on top of the aquarium, is this because they don't provide a lot of reach? How would these compare to a 150w metal halide setup? I'm looking at these to either replace a metal halide setup or to add shimmer to a t5 setup.


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

These fixtures use surface mounted LEDs with passive heatsinks. they LEDs used are lower wattage hence the numerous LEDs and only ~ 9 watts per linear foot of fixture. this translatesa to roughly the equivalent of one linear foot of a single t5 HO tube.

not the greatest amount of light or penetration to be honest 
heres a good comparison.

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1992015

I personally use the Vertexd Illumilux strips. as they have a VERY beefy passive heatsink and are now available in various feshwater spectrums (i use the Dolce Rosso or warm white). as they are ` 18 watts per linear foot as use high wattage (3 watt) cree XPE and XPG LEDs. they penetrate better and have a more even spread as seen in the mentioned comparison.

hope that helps some.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

What do you think would be a better option. A t5 HO fixture with these LEDs as supplemental lighting to create the shimmer effect of metal halide, or a metal halide system? I'm looking for the shimmer effect, but don't really want to pay the electric bill for it.


----------

